# Deposit for Wife Sponsoring Husband Visa?



## MattStreet (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All,

I've done some searching on this topic with little success.

My wife was offered a job in Dubai as a HR Manager. We've since moved here and she is now in the process of sponsoring me for a visa.

We have all the requisite documentation, attested by the various ministries and offices, and my initial application has been approved via the humanitarian counter as it was wife sponsoring husband.

We're now being told that a 5000 AED deposit will be required to secure the visa? 

Any ideas why? Is this normal? I thought generally this was for sponsoring parents, stepchildren etc.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Muzz786 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Matt
I have read up on this quite abit but still no answer, what I believe is a wife can only a sponsor her husband if she is a doctor, engineer, or teacher. So not sure about H R manager. Also if they asking for a bond of 5k, what happens if you get a job and get your own visa? That ofcourse if you looking for employment.
Otherwise if it don't work out you could do the visa run monthly to extend your visa every month.

Hope someone can answer this? 

As I may be in the same boat soon, my wife may get a job as she her a degree etc, I will have to come with her but I guess they won't sponsor me as she not a doctor, teacher,engineer etc. So prob have to do live off the visa runs? Until I find a job if am lucky.



MattStreet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've done some searching on this topic with little success.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

The myth of your wife being a doctor is just that a myth, it boils down to what she earns......

For them to ask for a 5 K deposit I have not heard of. However the fees for processing add up maybe just the office who is processing being a bit awkward, did you go to Jafliya to sort this or elsewhere? 

You probably find if your wife goes to the womens section she will get seen quick and a proper response Men tend to be ignored and spoken to with little respect by the officers 

Cheers


----------



## MattStreet (Nov 29, 2011)

Pete C said:


> The myth of your wife being a doctor is just that a myth, it boils down to what she earns......
> 
> For them to ask for a 5 K deposit I have not heard of. However the fees for processing add up maybe just the office who is processing being a bit awkward, did you go to Jafliya to sort this or elsewhere?
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

The myth is just that, you go through the humanitarian counter. You're right about the ladies section, the process was much easier when my wife did it, but she did need to be in a managerial position with an attested degree certificate.

She's going back to ask today, the processing fee for this first stage is only about 80 dh's. Its just for the entry visa. The larger fees are for processing the visa actual. However these are easily less than 1000dhms.

I was hopeful there might be somebody who'd been through the process and had this mentioned / paid it / got it back when on employer sponsorship etc.

Ive seen it mentioned that its required for certain professions, but like the doctor/engineer myth thought it was bypassed by salary.

Cheers,

Matt

Ps. The visa runs are easy takes about 4 hrs round trip.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

According to a Gulf News "Ask The Law" report 12 January 2012, the conditions specified by the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs in the UAE under which a wife can sponsor her husband (which are different for those for a husband sponsoring his wife) are:

The wife should be employed as a doctor, engineer, or teacher 
Minimum salary should be AED 3,000 if accommodation provided, or AED 4,000 if accommodation not provided. 

An attested marriage certificate and labour contract needs to be supplied. If salary between AED 3,000 and AED 4,000 then a tenancy contract also. 

For husbands working in different professions, an application for an exemption from the profession requirement needs to be made to the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs, and the minimum salary should be AED 10,000 without accommodation or AED 9,000 with accommodation.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sponsor husband wife Dubai

The immigration department requires that residents in some occupation categories put down a deposit of AED 5,000 for each family member sponsored, including spouse and children.
Complete list of occupations not supplied but it's likely to be ones that pay lower salaries in UAE.


----------



## MattStreet (Nov 29, 2011)

zin said:


> The immigration department requires that residents in some occupation categories put down a deposit of AED 5,000 for each family member sponsored, including spouse and children.
> Complete list of occupations not supplied but it's likely to be ones that pay lower salaries in UAE.


Hi Zin,

Thanks for the input, i've read both the gulf news and the dubaifaqs sections and noted the "including spouse and children".

We have an exemption as my wife earns over 10,000dhms which is why the entry visa has been approved. What I haven't seen is any mention of anybody being asked for the 5000dhms for a spouse. Their appears to be provision for it according to dubaifaq, although I haven't traced any official documents that say this yet.

Since I have found no forum posts / articles anywhere saying that someone had to pay a deposit for a spouse I am assuming it is a rare occurrence and I am wondering if there is any way round it and if anybody has any experience of getting their deposit back when a different visa is put in, either expiry or employment?

Pete - missed one of your questions, yes - this is all being processed through the head office at Jaffilya - in fact my wife is on the way there now to enquire about the deposit - reasons & refund etc.


----------



## MattStreet (Nov 29, 2011)

Update:

It is a deposit not a fee. I think my wife nearly got away with not paying it, but after the dnrd representative conferred with another colleague they decided we must pay it.

Well, i've got an entry permit now, so i'll get swapped onto that and do the medical and all that jazz.

Hopefully then when i get a job i'll swap onto employer sponsorship and get my 5000AED back minus whatever admin fee they charge.

Thanks for your help so far .

I'll post an update when i get a job so there is some info on here regarding swapping and getting the refund.

Ta,

Matt


----------



## Muzz786 (Mar 11, 2011)

How long is this entry permit valid for?


----------



## MattStreet (Nov 29, 2011)

Muzz786 said:


> How long is this entry permit valid for?


I'll check when it comes home with my wife, i think it normally 2 weeks permit to get medical etc sorted out, and then the residence visa is valid for a year when processed.

I'll post definites tonight when the actual permit arrives.


----------

